

Report Integration Framework - thangalin
http://www.whitemagicsoftware.com/software/java/rif/

======
thangalin
Web applications tend to be tightly coupled to specific reporting tools, such
as JasperReports. This is due to vendor examples showing simple integrations
(the least amount of effort for working code), which developers then copy and
waste.

Design patterns such as Bridge, Abstract Factory, and Adapter can completely
eliminate the tight coupling between web applications and reporting
frameworks.

This is my contribution to help achieve that goal.

